# Case officer not allocated Visa 573



## sooraj (May 4, 2015)

+++++Blank++++++


----------



## Usman_869 (May 4, 2015)

sooraj said:


> Hello again,
> My 573 student visa application has cleared the medicals but havent been allocated a case officer.Will I be getting any notification via mail/sms once the CO get allocated?Its almost 3months since i had applied.


Hi Sooraj,
How do we know that CO is allocated to our file ?


----------



## sooraj (May 4, 2015)

+++++Blank++++++


----------



## nik8720 (Mar 12, 2015)

sooraj said:


> Actually thats exactly what I needed to know bro.So far I only know I dont have a case officer but my medicals are fine.This information was provided by my agency after they called the AHC.


hi sooraj same the case is here it been more than 3 months , but i do have a case officer assigned still waiting rest u can check my Thread visa subclass 573

regards


----------



## sooraj (May 4, 2015)

+++++Blank++++++


----------



## nik8720 (Mar 12, 2015)

sooraj said:


> Hello nik8720,
> 
> Thankyou so much for your input.I just need to know if you recieve any email notification once your case officer was allocated.


hi sooraj in my case i have not received any notification , may be my consultant must have got it ....i dont ve any idea ....it better to call AHC that will be better .....


----------



## sooraj (May 4, 2015)

+++++Blank++++++


----------



## nik8720 (Mar 12, 2015)

sooraj said:


> Okay...so have you recieved the interview call or is the the case officer still processing your file?


no interview call no communication of any kind , dont know wat is going on still waiting let see what happs , what ur take on it ve u talk to any one about the delay in visa process ....what i had a talk with AHC people they told me file is under process will let u know shortly .....


----------

